

How a 90 Minute Interview with a Designer Resulted in a Product Our Friends Love - nikilster
http://heyrememberwhen.com/story.html

======
nikilster
Hey HN family!

Here's an interesting experience we had in one of our interviews. Would love
to hear any tips or advice you guys have on interviewing and any feedback you
have on our process. Thanks!!

------
ryanwitt112
Best interviews are tests like this - love it!

~~~
cnaut
+1 love to see companies with innovative interview process that go beyond
standard tech interviews and really try get to know applicants. I chose an
internship one summer just because I enjoyed the interview process so much.

------
joshdance
With a team of 3 how many of these hackathon interviews have you done? Seems
like a great way to interview.

~~~
Mandatum
Sounds pretty enjoyable too. Building an MVP/starting a new project is always
my favourite thing when it comes to the development process. It's usually not
too challenging and lets you get involved in all aspects of the product - from
design to deployment.

------
mmolinet
Great way to interview someone. Now if only every interview went that well

~~~
nikilster
haha we've done several interviews like this and usually we pick a project
that we estimate to be 3-4 hours and since we are engineers we pretty much
always underestimate how long it will take. It's the first one we have ever
finished / shipped. We thought it would be way too simple, turns out it was
just right:)

------
ayushsood
Nice! You did all of this in 90 mins? +1

~~~
nikilster
Thanks! Finishing the last bit and polishing it up took more than 90 minutes -
there's a lot of stuff we needed to do for the app store also - screenshots,
etc...

------
minch
So did he get the job?

~~~
nikilster
We really like him and wanted him to stay. He's a student right now so he's
pretty busy.

